# Missing OpenSMTPD and Spamd in packages on 12.0-RELEASE?



## Henning Kessler (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello, 
I decide to move my old Linux based mailserver to a new FreeBSD box and therefor wanted to play with OpenSMTPD, Spamd & Dovecot on FreeBSD 12.0-Release. I was quite surprised by the fact that pkg could not find OpenSMTPD and Spamd. Is there anything I could do about this?

Regards

Henning


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2019)

OpenSMTPd fails to build on 12.0 due to OpenSSL 1.1.x:

```
BROKEN_SSL=     openssl111
BROKEN_SSL_REASON_openssl111=           Incompatible with Openssl 1.1.x yet
```

Spamd is right here: mail/spamassassin


----------



## sko (Feb 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Spamd is right here: mail/spamassassin



I think he was looking for OpenBSDs spamd: mail/spamd, which _should_ also be available via pkg. Might be possible this pkg also suffers from missing updates for OpenSSL1.1x though.


----------



## Henning Kessler (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello SirDice and sko,

thanks for your explanations, indeed I was searching for mail/spamd and mail/opensmtpd. I started the project now with a  11.2-Release jail ;-).

Henning


----------



## tsarya (Apr 15, 2019)

it appears that on FreeBSD-12.0 the "good" combination is Postfix (potentially with blacklistd support) + Dovecot + rspamd (which includes DKIM signing).
I really hope that FreeBSD-11.3 won't break mail/spamd and mail/opensmtpd but we will see which version of OpenSSL will be included in its base...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2019)

tsarya said:


> we will see which version of OpenSSL will be included in its base...


Just look at 11-STABLE: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=344604

New -RELEASE versions are always created from -STABLE. In this respect a -STABLE can be seen as the pre-alpha version of the next minor release.


----------



## tsarya (Apr 16, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Just look at 11-STABLE: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=344604
> 
> New -RELEASE versions are always created from -STABLE. In this respect a -STABLE can be seen as the pre-alpha version of the next minor release.



The README says: OpenSSL 1.0.2r 26 Feb 2019


----------



## toorski (Jul 13, 2019)

I'll carry on with:
`uname -r
11.3-RELEASE and opensmtpd`
with,
`openssl version
OpenSSL 1.0.2s-freebsd  28 May 2019`

until FreeBSD-11/EOL or lack of openssl support for opensmtpd, in any 11.* upgrade. It serves me very well. I'd only go back to exim, if I have to


----------

